# We have ! (GSD Puppy!)



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*

This little girl is in residence at Chateau Marcato for awhile  Having her here has been great. Helps ease the pain of losing my little Siamese, Kaia.

She arrived on Sunday, and was stacked for the first time yesterday


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

D'awwwwe!

Are you her handler in the show ring?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Might be  Depends on how long she stays. Hopefully she'll be here for awhile ^_^

She's only 3 months old, presently, so too early to tell.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*

Gosh I love her! So so so so pretty <3!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*

Why is everyone getting cute little puppies but me? Waaaah! Congrats on the furball in the house. I think they are good for the soul. Sorry to hear about your darling kitty.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*

Am very jealous - such lovely puppy fuzz. Enjoy working with her!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*

Awwwwe ........... another beauty!


----------



## LoveCWCs (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh I love her! Thanks for posting pics!!!!


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

Such a sweet thing! >W<


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh shes gorgeous Xeph, hope you get to handle her.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I think she's going to be here for a good, long while! Looks like she'll make her debut in late may in Columbus, Ohio


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Whats her name?


----------



## Eli- (Jan 9, 2012)

What a pretty dog! But I just wanted to say that I never seen a GSD look like that. Why is its hind limbs so "slopped?"


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Do a forum search, you'll find plenty of answers to your question. Don't mean to be rude, but I really don't want this thread to descend into "the crippled dog" discussion again, as it has been had many times on this forum already.

I'm sure that's not your intent, I'm just currently too tired of the discussion to have it yet again.



> Whats her name?


Lucy....though if things pan out as we think they will, it will be changed to Wesson (I'd never name a dog Lucy, myself...don't like people names for dogs).


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Xeph!!!!!! She's absolutely Gorgeous!!!!!!!

Bring her out east so I can see her, please!
And Strauss and Rada 
Pretty please? I'll make you dinner!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Niraya, how far are you from Horsham?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Niraya, how far are you from Horsham?


Hourish give or take depending on traffic.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Well, I might be in Horsham at some point this year for a specialty  All three dogs would be in attendance. Two to be shown, one to work


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Well, I might be in Horsham at some point this year for a specialty  All three dogs would be in attendance. Two to be shown, one to work


Awesommmmeeee! You'll -have- to let me know! Since my failure to find you at the National Dog Show I really want to meet up if you get back out here!

And that has the possibility to work out really great - March (tentatively) if everything goes right (fingers crossed) I'll be traveling down there semi-regularly (hopefully) to start learning handling and working with a Siberian breeder for showing - she lives down there.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Where is "down there"? I'm lost xD


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Where is "down there"? I'm lost xD


Oh my goodness! I'm sorry xD! I'm north of Horsham/Philly. In Easton - which is up near Allentown (if you know where that is) about 45mins-hour away from Philly.

I'll be traveling down to Horsham hopefully to work with a breeder or two who offered to help get me started and teach me the ways of showing/handling.

Easton is such a no name place that I forget anyone who isn't from out here has no idea where or what I'm talking about. I'm sorry! xD


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! Ok! I understand! That's so cool that you found someone to work with!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks  I'm looking for all of the help I can get really! 

What are the big plans for little Lucy?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Just training her for conformation exhibition for when/if she goes back to her breeder


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

So...basically what I saw was:

"Just training her for conformation exhibition for when I keep her and show her myself "

Because really - She's too beautiful to not keep her. To my untrained eye she looks fantastic stacked. She also doesn't look to be only three months. 

cwutidid.


----------



## scoobysnacks (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh my goodness! I want one. <3 Beautiful!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> She's too beautiful to not keep her.


Structurally, she's really not my style. Pretty, but will likely end up with too much rear for my liking. At 13 weeks (I guessed wrong on her age, as I go by "month birthdays" and not counted days), she's going to change a ton. That rear could go away, or it could increase, or or or.

She's not my ideal style for working, but with the way she's structured now, she'd do well in specialties.

She moves away clean (cleaner than Mirada, and Mirada has less angulation than the puppy does), though is currently coming at me wide.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

If it is not too much to ask - and since I know nothing of the standard to which Germans are held - what makes her better for specialties over say Mirada? Assuming she stays the same. (I use her since she's the only other German Shepherd I know)

I'll probably end up sending you a message asking 1500 questions 

And what about your plans for one this summer?  as per your sig saying Seville will that change now that Lucy is here?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> what makes her better for specialties over say Mirada


She has more rear

Mirada at approximately the same age:


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Ohhhhh I thought maybe there was more to it than just that! Which is why I asked.

There is quite the difference between the two :O


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

"A good dog should win in both rings" is a nice thing to think, but it's naive, honestly. Mirada should do just fine in specialties, but she does not have "dynamic" or "extreme" movement, and so she is passed over.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

That's a shame that she is.
.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Are you going to be at any MD shows, Xeph? I was going to go to the Howard County shows, but ended up not being a major in weims, which really sucks. Plan on coming up to the Timonium shows though, as its a weim specialty. Trying to find that illusive last major for BB, we have Greenville, Raleigh, and that show to try and get it, and from the looks of it judges are good for BB at any of those shows.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It really depends, Chaos. I'm all the way in Western PA, just outside of OH, so I need to drive all the way across the state for MD.

If there is a show weekend that coincides with drill for my husband, I'll be out that way


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Xeph, let me know when you are going to be in Columbus. THat isn't too far a drive for me and Gracie and I would LOVE to see you all again!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'll be there May 27th


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Eli- said:


> What a pretty dog! But I just wanted to say that I never seen a GSD look like that. Why is its hind limbs so "slopped?"


 
It's called stacking.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

And just because it was brought up again...for the record, this puppy is a girl, not an "it". And the word is "sloped" (which I hate) not "slopped".


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

She's a beautiful girl too Xeph, can't wait to see the ribbons start piling up!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful girl you got there.  Good luck with your future shows.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

cshellenberger said:


> She's a beautiful girl too Xeph, can't wait to see the ribbons start piling up!


Truth.

Out of curiosity, will she stay a blanket back like Mirada or will she end up with a saddle back?
(Correct me if my terminology is wrong)
How can breeders tell if a pup will be a blanket or saddle back? Dam and sire or is it a guessing game? It seems like every litter I check out(online) starts out predominantly black.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Out of curiosity, will she stay a blanket back like Mirada or will she end up with a saddle back?


She'll never change color. She's not the same color/pattern as Mirada. She's a bi color 



> It seems like every litter I check out(online) starts out predominantly black.


They all do. The pattern fades out.



> How can breeders tell if a pup will be a blanket or saddle back?


Look at the pedigree and the parents...beyond that....guess xD


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

New photos from last night:


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

She looks great!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking awesome Xeph, she's really getting the hang of stacking. 

I thought she was a Bi-color, and I guess I was right, lol.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE her colour! She's looking awesome. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Hoping for movement shots and freestacks today!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Got movement stills today, but no freestacks. The weather is icky.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> It looks like you guys got the brunt of the snow flurries we saw today.


Our "flurries" equate to about 4 inches


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Our "flurries" equate to about 4 inches


I'm totally jealous, I want snow so badly.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

That's not true  you guys have a pretty big university!

Even though Easton is home to an Ivy League school...and home to where the Philadelphia Eagles have their spring training...no one knows about us. xD



> Our "flurries" equate to about 4 inches


Can we has?

Also: She looks good in those pictures 
How'd she like the snow?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Loooooooooves the snow, HATES the rain!

"I am soooooooooo over this."


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

She looks really good! 

(Bella would love a play friend )


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

We got NO snow today! Borrinnnngg!!! 

I'm right outside of Philly! And my sister just got accepted to Kutztown today for school next year LOL. Maybe we will see you at a show, too! I think Niraya and I may try to meet up at the Canine Learning Experience in Allentown at the end of the month. I can't show (dogs that are showing can't have any majors, and Bubbles does), but I may spectate


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Loooooooooves the snow, HATES the rain!
> 
> "I am soooooooooo over this."


No food? Come on Xeph, thats no fun.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Haha she will be an education major if she decides to go there 

Yeah, I wouldn't bring any dogs since they aren't showing. Kimma loves going to things like that, but having to watch her all day is tiring. It will be interesting to go to a show without dogs for once! 

Oh we pretty much did set up a, "Xeph Rocks! And Look at Her Dogs - They Rock, Too!" booth at the National Dog Show last November. It was awesome


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> We're going to have to set up a Dog Forums booth wherever Xeph goes, lol.


Word!



> No food? Come on Xeph, thats no fun.


Had food. Three different kinds...fresh pork, cheese, and liver. She wanted none of it.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

> And Niraya, I know Easton because they mention it on 99.9 all the time!


Really? X_X I listen to that station a lot but never hear about Easton! I might just tune it out though - because well it is Easton. Hm.

I think you should hit up Canine Learning Experience also Gofyg. Would be fun to just meet up!  28th and 29th at AgHall.
Allentown does suck for Dog owners =/ there's been a big stink about A-town and the Lehigh County Humane Society lately.


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a question.  I have a 3 month old Puppy with GSD and Lab mix from what someone told me. Are they usually vocal dogs? because Rex whines a lot or makes funny noise while playing. lol I love it, with tug its adorable >w<


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yup. GSDs are quite vocal. I always tell people it's not about whether or not a GSD will talk to you...it's how much


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

From 1/16/12


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Very nice! 
She's absolutely gorgeous 

She's come quite a ways since those first pictures of her stack!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yup! She's really starting to get it! And it's only been a week!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

When do you think her first show will be?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh wow that first picture is just gorgeous.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> When do you think her first show will be?


May  There's a GSD specialty an hour and a half from the house, which means there will be breeder judges. Both judges should like her type, and as long as she's not looking like poo, she'll be entered.



> Oh wow that first picture is just gorgeous.


Thanks!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Lookin' like poo :O!? (Stupid face)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Lookin' like poo :O!? (Stupid face)


Yeah. The breeder and I expect her to go super stagey. Really overdone in the rear, super leggy, and tubey in the body. If she's looking like that, no point taking her out for exhibition until she passes that stage.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Interesting


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yup! Growing puppies are quite interesting.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Puppy uglies, gotta love em lol.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*

Oh great, Xeph. I have been fighting the "puppy urge" ( why, WHY do I do this to myself???) but waaaaah!!! I can't have one til my older dog, Izze passes away bc she is getting too old for me to keep doing the puppy thing to her, it's not fair, I want her to live out her golden yrs in peace.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*



> Puppy uglies, gotta love em lol.


May as well, because they're coming like it or not!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*



Xeph said:


> May as well, because they're coming like it or not!


Very true, very true


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*

She went to her first conformation class tonight, and was SO GOOD! Got tons of compliments on her. I'm very proud of the little smidge!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*



Xeph said:


> She went to her first conformation class tonight, and was SO GOOD! Got tons of compliments on her. I'm very proud of the little smidge!


Thats great, hopefully my conformation classes won't be cancelled this week (last week they were stuck in bumper to bumper traffic, and she's recovering from ankle surgery). I want to see my springer lol.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*

She looks like she's doing lovely Xeph, and sounds like she's fantastic.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*

Photos and video from today, 1/22/12

Moving:


















Stacked:









Gaiting video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANex_mrZvFs

Learning to freestack
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zewlGKXwsC0


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*

Amagawd sticking tongue out! Super cute!

I just wanted to comment on that first  going to watch videos now

She has the awkwardly big puppy feet! I was giggling cause I think it's adorable! 
but she looked really nice to my untrained eye.

In other news she looked really good on those free stacks! Looks like she's really getting the hang of it.
(I hate replying on my phone :[)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*

I was wondering why she kept sticking her tongue out in the gaiting vid, then I saw the spoon lol. 

I love the photo of her with the tongue out.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*



> then I saw the spoon lol.


Turns out she's a freak for peanut butter xD That's also why her tongue is out in the pic. She actually latched onto the spoon and pulled off a big gob x.x

We'll be getting better stack pics later tonight.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*

New pics from tonight:


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*



Xeph said:


> Turns out she's a freak for peanut butter xD That's also why her tongue is out in the pic. She actually latched onto the spoon and pulled off a big gob x.x
> 
> We'll be getting better stack pics later tonight.


I figured it was something sticky/thick on the spoon, then I saw it was brown so had to be pb.

I really hope she turns out nice Xeph, and good luck with her.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*

Thanks 

What do you think of her coupling, Chaos? I go back and forth between thinking she's too long, and that her coupling is actually ok. She may really be a bit long, but her coupling looks ok to me because she's got so much rear.

Yayyyy optical illusions!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*



Xeph said:


> Thanks
> 
> What do you think of her coupling, Chaos? I go back and forth between thinking she's too long, and that her coupling is actually ok. She may really be a bit long, but her coupling looks ok to me because she's got so much rear.
> 
> Yayyyy optical illusions!


She looks ok to me.


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*

I once saw this show on Tv (while babysitting) I forgot what it was called but this woman had 4 basset hounds. 3 were really high shows dogs. The younger one named ginger didnt make the cut in show and at the end the Lady said that she was giving her up to a new home. is this normal for show dogs? I know it shouldnt be like this but I was wondering


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*



Freya said:


> I once saw this show on Tv (while babysitting) I forgot what it was called but this woman had 4 basset hounds. 3 were really high shows dogs. The younger one named ginger didnt make the cut in show and at the end the Lady said that she was giving her up to a new home. is this normal for show dogs? I know it shouldnt be like this but I was wondering


might wana start your own thread rather than taking this one in a different direction.


----------



## Alerondogs (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*

Lucy sure is growing up! 



Freya said:


> I once saw this show on Tv (while babysitting) I forgot what it was called but this woman had 4 basset hounds. 3 were really high shows dogs. The younger one named ginger didnt make the cut in show and at the end the Lady said that she was giving her up to a new home. is this normal for show dogs? I know it shouldnt be like this but I was wondering


 It depends on the person and the dog. Breeders can't always keep dogs that don't work out for show/breeding, even if they really love the dog or they quickly end up with too many and soon, can't breed any more. And sometimes it really is best for the dog too. Some dogs are happier in homes as single dogs or one of a pair instead of with multiple dogs. Some dogs don't get along well without other same sex dogs. Or in a new home, they can have more interaction, training, etc. And this allows pet homes to get a really nice, well bred, socialized and trained dog that hasn't worked out for show or breeding but could make a great pet. Or even a performance dog. Or a nice Juniors/4H dog for a kid. Nothing wrong with such situations at all, if that is what the dog's owner/breeder chooses. It is not always an easy choice but it often is done with the dog's best interest in mind.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*

^^That

I've got an SD puppy coming. If he washes out, he will be rehomed/returned to the breeder, because I don't have room for another pet. It's not just show animals, it's working animals too that are rehomed for one reason or another.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*

Look! It's a conehead!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*



Xeph said:


> Photos and video from today, 1/22/12
> 
> Moving:
> 
> ...


ROFL, she loves sticking that tongue out! She has some beautiful movement BTW.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*



Xeph said:


> Look! It's a conehead!


Looks like she is fitting in quite well, Xeph.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*

She does well in new environments. That's at the neighbor's house


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: We have a visitor! (GSD Puppy!)*

Taken 1/28/12


----------

